# amplificador marshal 18 watts



## my chifildrama (Ene 1, 2010)

hola a todos, pues soy nuevo a qui y he encontrado algo de ayuda en este foro, pero...
me voy al grano, soy un novato de la electrónica apenas si se identificar alguno componentes  y entiendo casi siempre los diagramas, y he aquí al punto

quiero emprender en el mundo de el sonido valvular especialmente en encontrar un sonido para mi y mi futura banda de rock and roll, blues y rock, etc.

quiero empezar con un casi pequeño amplificador marshall de 18 watts con efecto de tremolo y gain...

aquí pongo el diagrama que encontré, no se ve complejo pero como ya dije soy novato en esto, y agradezco vuestros consejos y ayuditas jeje... 

Marshal 18 Watt tremolo


----------



## DanielU (Ene 1, 2010)

No te parece un poco apresurado comenzar con valvulas?

Primero averigua si conseguis el transformador de alimentacion y el transformador de salida.
Luego las valvulas.


----------



## my chifildrama (Ene 2, 2010)

hey! DanielU pues tengo unos cuantos transformadores pero no se si sirvan son de aparatos viejos a válvulas ¿como saber si me sirven? tengo a la mano 3 transformadores de audio y 2 de alimentación pero no se exactamente si me sirvan... 

y con respecto a lo apresurado si una parte de mi piensa que si es por eso antes de el amplificador valvular 
pues ya estoy construyendo un amplificador con transistores "2N3055" que tenia desde hace mucho... si ocupo ayuda con este otro trasto aviso jajaja....


----------

